# Currently wading my way through 19kg of coffee.



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Got these to drink.

Ecuador Washed Galapagos EP Ultrameres

Java Blawan Estate

Indian Mysore Plantation

Honduras SHG Fairtrade/Organic

El Salvador RFA SHG (New Crop)

Costa Rica SHB Fair Trade

Bolivia Washed Arabica Extra

PNG Plantation A/X Grade

Brazil Fazenda Nossa Senhora

India Arabica Plant Balmaadi

Roasted up some India Arabica Plant Balmaadi. Nice coffee. Masses of crema! I haven't home roasted since we moved house around 2 years ago. I remember why I home roast now! Cheap as chips and excellent coffee.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh hang on. Is this the Bella Barista thing? I thought it was just one choice of bean. If this is what you get... Wow!


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah that's the BB bulk beans. £147 delivered. It'll last me nearly two years. It's well worth buying if you got the money knocking around.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Would cost over £500 if they were roasted. Good deal. Home roasting equipment pays for itself. Do you get any roasting tips for each bean?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Really nice spread of varieties in that bundle, although there is a notable absence of African coffees.

I would be tempted but I so rarely get out the roaster these days, I've still got some green beans that must be about 8 years old, as well as some more recent ones that deserve to be roasted, like the last bit of a bag of Cuban.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a barn with the roaster permanently set up so it's no hassle. It takes 16 mins or so to roast a batch and that lasts me a good 4-5 days. I'm actually going to give some of my own roasts as a little Christmas present this year for close family.

You don't get any roasting tips with them but to be honest it's pretty simple. You get a lot of folk on forums saying you should roast certain coffee at such a temp for so many minutes and then turn it down and roast for so many minutes further..........etc. This is probably true if searching for perfection or running a commercial roasting business but I've found at home if you just set the Gene Cafe to around 250 deg C and leave until the depth of roast is to your liking the coffee is fantastic. I love excellent coffee but I'm also short of time due to running my own businesses so for me everything is a balance between improving my favourite drink but not fannying around too much

I was also disappointed in the lack of African coffees as the Ethiopian coffees are the best but to be honest i was happily surprised by the first one I roasted. I was also a bit sceptical about it being from India as i thought the Monsoon Malabar was pretty naff but the first one i roasted was really nice.

I tend to stick with the same bean until they've all gone and then move onto the next one. That way your not messing with the grinder and roast settings.

Even with the lack of African coffee's it's well worth £147!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow I'm interested in this myself!


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I got 14KG from Bella Barista in their September bulk buy. Very tempted to top up with a 9KG lot from their December buy. There really aren't that many places online offering bulk buy greens in the UK. In fact I don't know of any, other than Has Bean's 10KG green coffee package.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

How much would you prefer as a bulk purchase? My site is almost ready to go live, offering roasted and green beans, but was considering offering bulk buys of 5 or 10 kg.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Good to hear! Well I've just ordered another 9KG but I'd love to see what you have to offer. I'd be happy with 5 or 10KG. It really depends on how skint I am! Could you offer both?



CoffeeMagic said:


> How much would you prefer as a bulk purchase? My site is almost ready to go live, offering roasted and green beans, but was considering offering bulk buys of 5 or 10 kg.


----------

